

Siftlinks: All the links from your Twitter account as an RSS feed - weejames
http://siftlinks.com

======
sushubh
Very useful service if you want a single RSS feed for multitudes of web
services that you want to track. The good thing is that almost every web
service out there has an active Twitter account so it works very well.

I have been using it since the early days after another service that offered a
similar functionality closed down.

Also love the fact that developer listens to feedback and implement changes.
Just hope that Twitter does not break the functionality that is used by this
platform.

Feature request? A similar service for Google+!

------
discodrivethru
Perfect service for making sure you never miss anything posted on twitter you
may have scrolled past. Also useful for checking out links when time suits you
best rather than when you see it on Twitter. Reliable, quick, easy and new
features are starting to be added which is a bonus.

